# Milorganite $6 @ walmart (YMMV)



## Success (Jun 15, 2017)

At my local Walmart, Milo was priced @ $6 a bag. I bought 12 bags. Zip code 70070


----------



## Redtenchu (Jan 28, 2017)

Sweet, thanks for the heads up!


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

I was at my Walmart yesterday and just browsed the garden area. Nothing ever goes on sale here even at the end of the growing season! I did score big the last few years at Lowe's however getting lots of perennials for next to nothing. We have local landscapers who check every day and then buy up everything. At least that's what a Lowe's employee told me. I got lucky I guess.


----------



## douglasbb (Feb 10, 2017)

$4.10 (but for the small 5 lb bag) :-(


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

Definitely early for the sales. Usually around here it comes from October to December.


----------



## massgrass (Aug 17, 2017)

One interesting thing I noticed as I've been checking out the Walmart/Home Depot/Lowe's garden centers for clearance bargains. None of the local stores have any Milorganite inventory in stock, which is odd since they recommend a mid-November feeding for cool season lawns on milorganite.com.

It's probably just the time of the year, but it does remind me of what a hard time I had finding some Milo when I needed it in July. I found a few bags at a Home Depot in Rhode Island on the 4th of July when we were visiting family, but that was about it.


----------



## ken-n-nancy (Jul 25, 2017)

massgrass said:


> ... I had finding some Milo when I needed it in July. I found a few bags at a Home Depot in Rhode Island on the 4th of July when we were visiting family, but that was about it.


If you haven't already heard of the availability of Bay State Fertilizer, it is a Boston-sourced equivalent to Milorganite. It's $3.50 per 40-pound bag if you pick it up directly at the manufacturing facility in Quincy, MA. You may want to look into it for next year. I make the trek down to Quincy every year to pick up between 35 and 55 bags, depending upon my plans and how many friends / family / neighbors I'm helping...


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## massgrass (Aug 17, 2017)

ken-n-nancy said:


> If you haven't already heard of the availability of Bay State Fertilizer, it is a Boston-sourced equivalent to Milorganite. It's $3.50 per 40-pound bag if you pick it up directly at the manufacturing facility in Quincy, MA. You may want to look into it for next year. I make the trek down to Quincy every year to pick up between 35 and 55 bags, depending upon my plans and how many friends / family / neighbors I'm helping...


Yeah, I did find out about Bay State not long after that when I saw Grass Daddy's youtube video about it. Unfortunately, it appears that they are only open during weekday business hours and it's not cost effective for me to take time off work (and not get paid) to make a fertilizer run. If I could go there on a Saturday or Sunday morning, I'd probably load up my old SUV with 15-20 bags in the spring and call it a day. Kennedy's Country Gardens in Scituate, MA sells Bay State for $9.99, so I'd probably just suck it up and buy some there if I was stuck.


----------



## ken-n-nancy (Jul 25, 2017)

massgrass said:


> Yeah, I did find out about Bay State not long after that when I saw Grass Daddy's youtube video about it. Unfortunately, it appears that they are only open during weekday business hours and it's not cost effective for me to take time off work (and not get paid) to make a fertilizer run. If I could go there on a Saturday or Sunday morning, I'd probably load up my old SUV with 15-20 bags in the spring and call it a day. Kennedy's Country Gardens in Scituate, MA sells Bay State for $9.99, so I'd probably just suck it up and buy some there if I was stuck.


Having a local option to purchase Bay State is good!

The fellow who does the Bay State Fertilizer sales at the NEFCO facility, Carl, will do some Saturdays in the spring for pickup. For the three different annual trips I've made down, two of them were on Saturdays. If you call him in mid-April and ask about a Saturday pickup, he'll let you know which Saturdays he is planning to be there, as he'll pre-arrange to have various people interested in Saturday pickups come in on the same day so that he only needs to come in for a few Saturdays in the April-May-June timeframe.


----------



## GrassDaddy (Mar 21, 2017)

The walmart near me cleared all their lawn stuff a month ago. Same with the home depot, seemed super early to me but no real deals either..


----------



## massgrass (Aug 17, 2017)

ken-n-nancy said:


> Having a local option to purchase Bay State is good!
> 
> The fellow who does the Bay State Fertilizer sales at the NEFCO facility, Carl, will do some Saturdays in the spring for pickup. For the three different annual trips I've made down, two of them were on Saturdays. If you call him in mid-April and ask about a Saturday pickup, he'll let you know which Saturdays he is planning to be there, as he'll pre-arrange to have various people interested in Saturday pickups come in on the same day so that he only needs to come in for a few Saturdays in the April-May-June timeframe.


Thanks, didn't realize that was an option!


----------



## massgrass (Aug 17, 2017)

GrassDaddy said:


> The walmart near me cleared all their lawn stuff a month ago. Same with the home depot, seemed super early to me but no real deals either..


The one near me is out of the 10-10-10 and pre-emergent fertilizers I had my eye on, but they still have a bunch of grass seed and lawn chemicals hanging around. I take a look in there once a week when I do the grocery shopping just to see if anything is super cheap or if they finally have taken everything off of the shelves.


----------



## ken-n-nancy (Jul 25, 2017)

massgrass said:


> Thanks, didn't realize that was an option!


It's not advertised, but is a good example of why it's always good to call and ask about something like that...


----------



## massgrass (Aug 17, 2017)

To be honest, I would rather pay the premium for Milorganite than make phone calls since I hate doing that so much. It's certainly worth giving the NEFCO online form a shot in mid-April though: http://www.baystatefertilizer.com/order-inquiry-form/ .


----------



## ken-n-nancy (Jul 25, 2017)

massgrass said:


> To be honest, I would rather pay the premium for Milorganite than make phone calls since I hate doing that so much. It's certainly worth giving the NEFCO online form a shot in mid-April though: http://www.baystatefertilizer.com/order-inquiry-form/ .


I wasn't aware that online form existed - definitely worth a shot to ask about a weekend pickup!


----------



## massgrass (Aug 17, 2017)

Weird, the baystatefertilizer.com domain seems to be a Wordpress blog now. I sent an email to the contact listed in the WHOIS record to see what's up, but we'll see what happens.


----------



## c0mical (Apr 8, 2018)

massgrass said:


> Weird, the baystatefertilizer.com domain seems to be a Wordpress blog now. I sent an email to the contact listed in the WHOIS record to see what's up, but we'll see what happens.


Wheres the $6 milo bags? Oh you just bumped the thread 

Whois records...do you work in IT?


----------



## massgrass (Aug 17, 2017)

c0mical said:


> Whois records...do you work in IT?


Guilty as charged...


----------

